# celebrex



## Guest (Nov 17, 2000)

Has anyone tried celebrex? Just got back from my dr. sez I may have fibro. will prob. send me to rheumotologist. However, sez pain in my chest is costochrondritis..Celebrex is a new drug used for artheritis. I freak when I have to start a new drug. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm sorry, don't know much about celebrex. I know of people that take it and they like it. Hope you start feeling better. You might look it up on the web search. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2000)

Hi, I recently started taking Celebrex for my fibro and have had good results so far. I haven't noticed any side effects and it has been very helpful in pain management.Good luck, I hope it works for you!Lisa


----------

